# What's the trick to removing stabbed-in wire?



## George6488 (Feb 2, 2011)

I always cut the wire then strip new.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

I use an allen wrench that just barely fits in the hole. Works every time.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

With some finagling and using the correct diameter hex wrench or screwdriver in the release hole you should be able to get the wire out, if not cut it off and re-strip. Then throw away the backstab receptacles, buy decent ones and you will never have to worry about it again!


----------



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

I use a small flat head screwdriver like this one. Insert it, do a little back and forth wiggling to widen the hole slightly, then push and hold the driver in while pulling the wire out at the same time.

I always re-install using the screws.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I use either a #1 Phillips screwdriver, or the awl from a combination square, one or the other usually gets it loosened.


ED


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Just as everyone above says..... but I ground down a lousy little cheap screwdriver with a *bright orange* handle... so I could find it in my electrical bag.

$1 and 3 minutes grinding sure has saved me a lot of time... I quite often completely modernize over an entire house to Decora. (They sure liked to backstab around here.)

Best


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

I just pull against the connection as I twist the receptacle back and forth on the wire, comes right out. Has worked for almost every stabbed connection I have ever separated. Seen too many failures so I eliminate every backstab I come across, very poor connection method.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Question: Since the backstab usually nicks the copper, shouldn't it be cut off at the nick and stripped anyway? Or is the nick no big deal?


----------



## Toller (Jan 2, 2013)

Good to know everyone else has problems. I was afraid it was just me.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

I usually just hold the wire and twist the plug till the wire comes out


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I crush the receptacle with a pair of channel-locks.


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

You can use a device in the back. 

Or. Grab the wire with your pliers and the receptacle with your other hand , pull and twist back and forth. It will come out.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

rjniles said:


> I crush the receptacle with a pair of channel-locks.


LOL
Never trusted the stab-in in the first place. How that worked its way into code, I will never know. Has there actually been any research on how much wire really makes contact and how reliable it is over time?


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

Bob Sanders said:


> LOL
> Never trusted the stab-in in the first place. How that worked its way into code, I will never know. Has there actually been any research on how much wire really makes contact and how reliable it is over time?


Its been illegal around here for 20 plus years to back feed plugs.


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

I just use one of these


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

electures said:


> I just use one of these
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 87183


And what is it?
Something made for the job?


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

jbfan said:


> And what is it? Something made for the job?


It's the key for switches used on school hallways or commercial spaces to keep unauthorized persons from controlling lights.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

electures said:


> It's the key for switches used on school hallways or commercial spaces to keep unauthorized persons from controlling lights.


Ah. I've got some of those switches, but no keys.

Good thing they gave been disabled.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

rjniles said:


> I crush the receptacle with a pair of channel-locks.



The reason I crush them is thaI never reuse a receptacle that has been backstabbed. I never know if there has been internal arcing.
I only buy and use back wired receptacles. A little more money but easier use when the wires are a little short.


----------



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

rjniles said:


> The reason I crush them is thaI never reuse a receptacle that has been backstabbed. I never know if there has been internal arcing. I only buy and use back wired receptacles. A little more money but easier use when the wires are a little short.


This. 

I live in a newer construction house and the builder backstabbed everything. Down the road I was painting my kitchen and found this.

I took the opportunity and replaced every single outlet and switch in our entire house and put them on screws. It felt like a waste, but I didn't want to reuse any incase others internally arched as well.

Scary stuff.


----------



## chemman (Apr 2, 2012)

adgjqetuo said:


> This.
> 
> I live in a newer construction house and the builder backstabbed everything. Down the road I was painting my kitchen and found this.
> 
> ...


Probably has more to do with the builder quality crap that they installed and the rush job to get it done. But I agree, back stabs are junk and I only use the screw terminals.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

adgjqetuo said:


> This.
> 
> I live in a newer construction house and the builder backstabbed everything. Down the road I was painting my kitchen and found this.
> 
> ...




I ran into that once in a modular home. 

Got paid to replace every outlet/switch in the home soon.

ED


----------



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

We have a larger home, if I remember right it was a little over 75 outlets and 40 or so switches - I did it over the course of a couple weeks. My fingers were a little sore afterwards!

I'm just glad it didn't cause a fire.


----------



## Run and find ou (Jul 5, 2014)

rjniles said:


> I crush the receptacle with a pair of channel-locks.


I thought I was eccentric when I resorted to that! 

Thanks for all the tips, everyone.


----------



## Run and find ou (Jul 5, 2014)

ratherbefishing said:


> Question: Since the backstab usually nicks the copper, shouldn't it be cut off at the nick and stripped anyway? Or is the nick no big deal?


This is a really good question. Anyone?


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

chemman said:


> Probably has more to do with the builder quality crap that they installed and the rush job to get it done. But I agree, back stabs are junk and I only use the screw terminals.


I use builder grade plugs/switches all the time without problems like that.
Id say it has more to do with the back as tab connections than anything else.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

adgjqetuo said:


> This.
> 
> I live in a newer construction house and the builder backstabbed everything. Down the road I was painting my kitchen and found this.
> 
> ...


The GFCI in your picture is not back stabbed. That device is back wired. I suspect that problem was caused by the screw not being tightened properly. Poor workmanship can cause a problem without regard to the materials used.


----------



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

I believe it was backstabbed - loosening the screws did not release the other wires which is why I just cut them off.

Either way, the new ones I connected directly to the screw. Didn't take any chances the second time around.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

rjniles said:


> The GFCI in your picture is not back stabbed. That device is back wired. I suspect that problem was caused by the screw not being tightened properly. Poor workmanship can cause a problem without regard to the materials used.


Youre right,thats what I get for glancing at pictures in the dark.:laughing:
Chances are that was caused by a bad connection combined with a heavy load on the circuit someplace.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Well the modular home that I got to change out was all backstabbed, 

That family had just sat down to dinner and the outlet in the wall behind the table started to smoke and spark, scared the heck out of them. 

Called me very worried, I came over looked it over, the breaker for that area had tripped, the smell was there, I pulled the outlet, found the melted outlet, explained the problem. fixed the one with a new screw on outlet. 

Was called 2 days later and hired to retro-actively replace everything else before it happened again. Took a week and 35 outlets, 18 switches, And every where the wiring was scarred from the stabbed I cut off the wires and used a fresh section. 


ED


----------



## Run and find ou (Jul 5, 2014)

I was just at the local family-owned hardware store where you go to get actual answers from people with field experience.

I asked the electrical guy what his favorite tool was for disassembling a back-stab connection.

He said wire cutters.


----------

